# Freezing fatties before or after smoking/cooking?



## Inscrutable (Sep 20, 2020)

We are going to be spending some time at 3 different friends houses the next few weeks. I am going to make several varieties to bring (Italian, Mexican, seafood, Cheeseburger, breakfast, ...). One friend has a smoker, two do not but would have grills (and ovens of course). Some will use a bacon weave, some will not.

What has your experience been with making/freezing ahead of time, or cooking first, freezing, and thaw/reheat. I imagine they each have their pro/con. I am leaning toward 

oh, and I could bring my sous vide hot tub along too, which may be a good way to thaw, cook, and/or reheat(depending which one in question)

Last year I brought half my pantry and kitchen along with me to do everything from scratch, and don’t really want to again

thoughts?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 20, 2020)

I would freeze them raw.  Then, thaw them out in the fridge before smoking.
For your two friends that only have grills, you could always use wood chips in a foil packet for adding some smoke during the cook or unwrapped chunks if the grills are charcoal.


----------



## Inscrutable (Sep 20, 2020)

I am leaning that way too ... I have an A-Maze-n tube and tray I can bring ... and don’t think the bacon weave would bounce back near its right-off-the-smoker texture.
That said, we sold our RV this year and will be replacing next year ... and I’ve been flirting with a portable pellet grill


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 20, 2020)

I smoke fatties all the time. When they are done we eat what we want & put in the refrigerator overnight.
Then in the morning I slice them up & vac pack them in portion sizes.
When you want to eat one we just nuke them frozen for 30 seconds & I like mine on slider buns. Tastes just like they just came out of the smoker.
Al


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 20, 2020)

The tube and or tray would be even better than the wood chip packet.  

Sounds like there may be an RT-340 in your future.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 21, 2020)

What Al said. I smoke them eat what we want and then freeze individual portions to bring into work. Heat them with the microwave. Tastes great. The fatties I wrap in some type of dough I remove the dough before freezing. The dough has a tendency to get soggy post freeze.


----------



## Inscrutable (Sep 21, 2020)

Yeah, if it was just us ... but this is to take to friends/company ... not that anyone is picky ... but probably take raw and cook there if no one has noticed issues with freezing/refreezing before cooking. 
Think I will do a Mexican style and a breakfast one for first trip.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 21, 2020)

Freeze Raw and Smoke on site. I Would Not recommend Sous Vide for Ground Anything thicker than a Hamburger or 40 mm Sausage. Yeah there are folks that do Meatloaf but there are risks...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 21, 2020)

Ok I've never done a breakfast fatty so I don't really know how that would work. Something about day old reheated eggs doesn't sound appetizing to me. However I have pre-made fatties for a party before.  Just leave the cooked fatty whole and reheat it in a 200* oven until warm. I've also done this with pork shots and moink balls. 

Chris


----------



## Inscrutable (Sep 22, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> I Would Not recommend Sous Vide for Ground Anything thicker than a Hamburger or 40 mm Sausage. Yeah there are folks that do Meatloaf but there are risks...JJ


Yes, I wonder about that ... so far it’s mainly been ‘flat’ cuts like chuck or top round.


gmc2003 said:


> Ok I've never done a breakfast fatty so I don't really know how that would work. Something about day old reheated eggs doesn't sound appetizing to me.
> 
> Chris


I’ve never frozen and reheated scrambled eggs, so this one also has me a little skeptical. Hoping the other ingredients help it maintain reasonable moisture and texture. Was debating making it more meat/cheese (and maybe potatoes), and serve on side with freshly made eggs, or a fried egg topper on a slice. Think I may go that way with one.  I’m out of corned beef or I would make a hash one ... next time.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 22, 2020)

I would go with a pan of Fresh Scrambled Eggs. Although,  if you have had an Egg Sandwich from places like Dunkin Donuts or some Made to Order Gas Station Chains, you have had Frozen Nuked Eggs.
You need to cook them drier so they don't leach water post thaw. They are eatable but not the highest quality...JJ


----------

